# Student braucht Hilfe für Hausarbeit ( PL/SQL)



## Sararina (6. Jan 2015)

Hi!
Brauche dringend Hilfe für die unten genannte Aufgabe.
Die Aufgabe muss möglichst bald fertig sein( ca. 1 1/2 Wochen)
Ich bin total am verzweifeln, hoffe jemand kann mir hier weiterhelfen, natürlich gegen Bezahlung!
Am besten schreibt ihr mir an meine Email-Adresse : sarah.mue.1@web.de

Freue mich über Antworten und bedanke mich im Voraus!


----------



## VfL_Freak (6. Jan 2015)

Moin,


Sararina hat gesagt.:


> hoffe jemand kann mir hier weiterhelfen, natürlich gegen Bezahlung!


ist dann wohl besser hier aufgehoben:
http://www.java-forum.org/softwareentwickler-and-programmierer-jobs/

Gruß
Klaus


----------

